# Placa de Rede não funfa na instalação.

## skycrow

Olá a todos sou novo na comunidade linux, e estou começando agora neste mundo do software livre. Baixei o Live Cd do Gentoo, dei boot com o danado e ele não reconheceu a minha palca de rede que é uma SURECOM EP-320X-S/S-1 100/10M Ethernet PCI Adapter. Bom Aindei pesquisando no cd e achei o modulo referente a ela que é p Fealnx.o, carreguei com o Comando modprobe automaticamente ele já subiu a placa e veio com o ip 192.168.0.2, até ai tudo bem. So que quando eu vou configurar o meu Acesso a net que é feito pelo Adsl Speedy da telefonica atraves do script (Adsl-setup), ele termina tudo direitinho mas quando eu do o comando adsl-start ele demora..até dar o erro   "$connect "S@"/dev/null 2>&1 " e eu nào consigo fazer funcionar...alguem poderia me ajudar?   Desde já agradeço a atenção.

----------

## Mythos

calma, estás a usar o live cd do gentoo 2004.1 certo ?

vais ter que fazer remove da placa eth1394

```
rmmod eth1394
```

depois faz 

```
modprobe -l
```

ve la se encontras o encontras o teu driver

depois 

```
insmod 8139too
```

(exemplo para loadares a placa realtek)

Depois de loadado o driver fazes:

```
dhcpd eth0
```

----------

## skycrow

Obrigado assim que chegar em casa testarei e postarei os resultados, agora so uma duvida....qual é a diferença de eu carregar um modulo com o comando insmod do comando modprobe  ?

----------

## fernandotcl

O modprobe checa dependências dos módulos, enquanto o insmod não. Sempre faça modprobe, porque se o módulo tiver dependências, o insmod vai dar erro.

----------

## skycrow

Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimentos....não vejo a hora de chegar em casa...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skycrow

Bom, segui os passos que o Mythos descreveu..mas nào deu certo..continua dando o mesmo erro. Muito estranho...pois quando eu peço pra carregar o módulo da placa ( fealnx.o) ele carrega sem problemas..so não conecta na internet. Tanto que se eu der um ping na propria placa ele respode numa boa. Eu notei que durente o Boot com o Live cd 2004.1 ele não consegue carregar o driver da palca e então carrega um módulo chamado mii.o, se este módulo não estiver carregado eu não consigo carregar o Fealnx.o. E outra coisa, quando eu dou os comandos pra desligar a máquina pelo livecd...ele trava na placa de rede.. "Removing inet6 adresses..... Error : Removing int6 adress error (0).  Galera...Alguma idéia?>

----------

## Mythos

Calma lá, recomeça tudo de novo, mete o live cd, depois a primeira coisas que fazes é:

```
rmmod eth1394 
```

a segunda é:

```

insmod a_tua_placa insmod fealnx
```

se der erro faz com o modprobe fealnx

terceiro:

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

```
ifconfig
```

tens a certeza que é essa ? 

s enao der com letra pequena tenta com o F grande

----------

## fernandotcl

Quase lá:

```
rmmod eth1394

modprobe fealnx

ifconfig eth0 up

adsl-setup

adsl-start
```

O que acontece é que eu acho que o funcionamento do dhcpd não está sendo o desejado. Se não me engano, o dhcpcd vai ficar esperando um ip chegar, se não chegar ele não levanta a placa de rede. Então, basta fazer um "ifconfig eth0 up". Depois disso é só continuar normalmente.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mythos

tchi sorry nem vi que era adsl é o que dá ter cabo, 

faz depois do rmmod e do modprobe o resto dos passos do fernando.

----------

## skycrow

Eu já tinha feito estes passos...repeti eles.. não resultando no mesmo erro.   :Crying or Very sad:  ....fogo que eu não tenho outra placa de rede...e esta é a que eu uso no windows normalmente, ela carrega normalmente...pega a ir 11 e tudo. Mas não funciona, Safada!

----------

## Gotterdammerung

Qual o resultado do comando "route -n", e qual o IP do seu modem ADSL? De repente ele não está encontrando o default gateway.

Em casa, o meu modem tem IP 192.168.254.1, então eu faço:

```

ifconfig eth0 192.168.254.2 netmask 255.255.255.0

route add default gw 192.168.254.1

```

Depois é só autenticar no provedor.

----------

## skycrow

Quando eu tentei dar um "adsl-connect"ele me retornou este erro: 

This system lacks kernel support for PPP.  This could be because

the PPP kernel module could not be loaded, or because PPP was not

included in the kernel configuration.  If PPP was included as a

module, try `/sbin/modprobe -v ppp'.  If that fails, check t

/usr/sbin/pppd.

Estou pesquisando uma solução    :Laughing: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Acho que você está se referindo ao ip da placa de rede? Nesse caso, existem placas que funcionem somente com um ip? Eu, por exemplo, no Windows deixo ele escolher um ip automaticamente, enquanto para o Linux eu deixo 192.168.0.1.

Veja também se você configurou bem o rp-pppoe. Speedy é tudo "default", menos senha e usuário (claro) e servidores de DNS, que devem ser ajustados para pegar do servidor (deixe "server").

Uma coisa que pode parecer idiota, mas pra mim foi um problema no começo, é que o Windows faz alguma besteira com a conexão. Quando eu não desconecto no Windows e faço reboot pra entrar no Linux, eu não consigo conectar. Eu tenho que entrar de novo no Windows, conectar, desconectar, e assim fazer boot no Linux. Parece que o Windows deixa alguma coisa no modem (?), e isso me deu alguns problemas no começo (inclusive se alguém souber de uma solução mais "limpa" eu agradeço  :Wink: ).

----------

## Karma_Police

procura os modulos ppp

```
ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net
```

 se não estou em erro deve dar todos os modulos na pasta net que contem os modulos ppp. depois é fazer modprobe até conseguires ligar. começa pelo ppp_generic e ve os erros que ele dá. há de dizer que falta o modulo ppp_xxx. Vai fazendo modprobe.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *skycrow wrote:*   

> Quando eu tentei dar um "adsl-connect"ele me retornou este erro: 
> 
> This system lacks kernel support for PPP.  This could be because
> 
> the PPP kernel module could not be loaded, or because PPP was not
> ...

 

Por se tratar de um LiveCD isso não deveria ter acontecido... O kernel do LiveCD deve ter como módulo os drivers de PPP. Você pode tentar as soluções referidas, "modprobe ppp" e, se o erro persistir, "pppd". O interessante é que existe uma opção no kernel que permite à programas requerer o carregamento de um módulo, o que é comum para o X e para o rp-pppoe, e isso parece estar desativado. De qualquer forma, faça isso antes de iniciar o rp-pppoe.

----------

## skycrow

Então, desculpem a demora do post mas é que eu fiquei sem tempo....eu tentei os passos acima , nào deram certo, ele não acha esses módulos. Então ontem quando eu dei um boot com o Livecd, em vez de eu escolher o kernel gentoo escolhi o Smp e com ele funcionou de primeira...detectou a minha placa, logo em seguida eu configurei o Adsl e foi! Agora qual a diferença. entre esses 2 kerneis? me parece que o só diferenças visuais...mas enfim.....vou testar direito hj quando chegar em casa.

----------

## fernandotcl

O SMP é um kernel com suporte a Symmetric Multi-Processing, ou seja, pra computadores com 2 processadores ou Hyper-Threading. Curioso, no mínimo.

Espero que os CDs do 2004.2 sejam melhores. Já joguei fora o meu do 2004.0, ainda uso o 1.4 que é perfeito.

----------

## skycrow

Estranho né?. Mas o seguinte não tem problema de eu usar ele pra dar boot? porque depois da instalação pelo o que eu estou vendo euvou precisar compilar um kernel mesmo não é?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *skycrow wrote:*   

> Estranho né?. Mas o seguinte não tem problema de eu usar ele pra dar boot? porque depois da instalação pelo o que eu estou vendo euvou precisar compilar um kernel mesmo não é?

 

Pode usar pra dar o boot. Eu vi no OTW um cara que postou o uname -a e só ali percebeu que tinha SMP ativado, então não deve ser problema. Mas quando for compilar o kernel, compile sem SMP. Coloque SMP só se der erros de novo.

----------

## skycrow

Tá quase lá!! risos...depois que eu dou um "emerge -u world" ela dá este erro ... "Checking for a compiler default outpout file name... configure: error c compiler cannot create executables" ..eu tenho que editar algum caminho para ele achar o compilador?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *skycrow wrote:*   

> Tá quase lá!! risos...depois que eu dou um "emerge -u world" ela dá este erro ... "Checking for a compiler default outpout file name... configure: error c compiler cannot create executables" ..eu tenho que editar algum caminho para ele achar o compilador?

 

Ele está achando o compilador. A razão do problema pode ser, de acordo com alguns tópicos que eu li, uma versão defeituosa do gcc (3.2.1-rc6) ou suas CFLAGS. Para checar a primeira, veja sua versão do gcc (emerge -s gcc). Para a segunda, tente "unset CFLAGS" e depois tente instalar alguma coisa.

----------

## skycrow

Deu tantos problemas, que eu resolvi nem postar..acho melhor até testar esta nova versão que já está Disponivel, claro não posso descartar o detalhe que eu so muito Noob, mas as vezes só esforço não é valido.  Obrigado pra quem me ajudou até agora...e espero que me ajudem com estas novas dúvidas que surgiram com esta nova versão ..risos!!     :Laughing: 

----------

